# what level am I?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

In between beginner and advanced beginner.

If you have to hold on to the horn when you're loping/cantering or around tight turns, you're not really advanced, but you do have some skill sets that put you above rank beginner.

I'm a little surprised that you've been riding for 5 years and still need to balance off the horn at times. But then, I don't ride Western and maybe that's normal for your particular discipline.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would say beginner-intermediate with a solid foundation on basic horse care, maintenance and handling


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Still a beginner, until you've achieved correct form and posture at all primary gaits (walk, jog, lope). Once you've achieved that and have ridden some challenging mounts, you'll be at intermediate level. 

I like your avatar btw!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

How do you have the knowledge to collect a horse, but still can't ride a canter without holding the horn?

You've asked this previously. Same level.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you have to hold on to the horn when you're loping/cantering or around tight turns, you're not really advanced, but you do have some skill sets that put you above rank beginner.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that you've been riding for 5 years and still need to balance off the horn at times. But then, I don't ride Western and maybe that's normal for your particular discipline.


I've really been trying to work on that, but the only place I can really lope now is on trail rides. 

My previous riding instuctor (my actual lesson teacher) had a huge indoor arena that was the perfect size to get a moderately paced lope in. And for the three years I did ride there I learned just how to sit at the lope without bouncing everywhere and giving the horse "kidney punches".

I am now riding with a different instrutor (I an more like a unpaid stablehand/ prodige(?) ). He only has a SMALL roundpen and a triangular shaped pasture to ride in. So I really can't do any cantering until we get out on the trails and find a decent sized pasture to lope in.

I'm not trying to make excuses, what I can do is what I can do. But I am hoping to go trail riding this weekend and get some practice in.

As for balancing off the horn, it depends on the person and their abilities, but usually it is only done in timed sports (like barrels ad poles) to brace themselves. Some riders do and some don't. But just to be loping around in a nice sized circle, it is generally undesired.

Thanks for your imput speedracer and farmpony84! I appreciate it!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

mayfieldk said:


> How do you have the knowledge to collect a horse, but still can't ride a canter without holding the horn?
> 
> You've asked this previously. Same level.


I don't think I have asked before :?.
As I said in my OP, I can lope without holding on if the horse is going a even paced lope and has a consistant beat to his gait. If they get off beat a bit or speed up I start to get uneven and I hold the saddle horn. When I don't have to hold on, I can get fairly good collection from a horse. It isn't perfect, but I know how to do it and I can under certain circumstances. 

And again I thank everyone on their imput.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say advanced beginner


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

oooh! I forgot I can clean a stall.

:roll: That by itself moves me up to super advanced, right? jk.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

If you want to continue to develop, you should do some work in the round pen, walk, trot, canter, with no reins to hold onto. And not holding onto the saddle horn. My instructor made me take several lessons like this, then she took away my stirrups. You will really improve your balance.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

bigzee said:


> If you want to continue to develop, you should do some work in the round pen, walk, trot, canter, with no reins to hold onto. And not holding onto the saddle horn. My instructor made me take several lessons like this, then she took away my stirrups. You will really improve your balance.


 
I tried this today on the trails. I was able to trot without holding onto anything or have my feet in the stirrups (I haven't done it before, but its no surprize I could) and I even loped without stirrups!  I still held onto the pommel and reins, I think now its a matter of getting enough confidence to try not holding on and balancing on turns. I talked to my instructor and he said that it would be good for my balance so we will try to do this regularly on a lunge line until I can ride bareback at all three gaits.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Keep practicing. You just need more confidence in yourself. When you reach for that horn, you cannot keep a correct posture (for 2 yrs my husband insisted he could, but now he can't believe he rode that way). Learning to ride on cattle, I still use the horn if cutting, and if I am riding a horse that acts up I keep my hand pretty close to that horn (my comfort zone). You will get there.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Ride bareback for a bit, that'll help your grabbing for the horn


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I would say beginner-intermediate with a solid foundation on basic horse care, maintenance and handling


exactly.


----------

